# Flatheads on Perdido or Styx?



## Codslayer (Mar 2, 2012)

What's the best way to catch flatheads or other types of catfish on these rivers? Never really tried, we mostly bass fish, but I would like to catch something I can eat, not really a bass eater.


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

live bait, bream or shiners will catch flatheads...catch some bream with worms or crickets and drop them in a deep hole next to cover. Use a stout rod with some good line.


----------



## Codslayer (Mar 2, 2012)

Is it best to do this at night?


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Be warned, Flathead fishing is highly addictive and you may lose the desire to fish for any thing else


----------



## Codslayer (Mar 2, 2012)

CatHunter said:


> Be warned, Flathead fishing is highly addictive and you may lose the desire to fish for any thing else


Without giving up any honey holes, where do you have the best luck. Up river? I am new to this!


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

I never keep honey holes, I'm always scouting new areas and rarely revisit places, as for perdido river I would say and where from 3 miles south of Ruby's all the way to the I10 bridge could produce fish possibly even farther north if you can get there, I have never tryed styx river Im not even sure If there are flatheads in that river, I have never heard of any one catching Flatheads up there. If you have please share the story.


----------



## Codslayer (Mar 2, 2012)

I will give it a try on styx, but being a beginner I may not be the best one to provide a good report?


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Codslayer said:


> I will give it a try on styx, but being a beginner I may not be the best one to provide a good report?



I only live 10 min from Perdido river, today after the rain stopped I ran over there and launched around 4:30pm at Ruby's, we fished till 7:30 for Flatheads with lures after getting exited about reading another guys reports of catching them with lures. 

We was hunting aggressive fish in the thickest of cover even climbing on top of logs and dropping straight down like ice fishing.If they are there they hit instantly we managed to boat 4 small fish under 5lbs and lost a few others. 

The guy at ruby's told me he has hooked a few Flatheads by mistake on lures in Perdido that just man handled him and got away.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Here is a video of the guy that catches them with lures.


----------



## Land is the Limit (Mar 24, 2012)

CatHunter said:


> Be warned, Flathead fishing is highly addictive and you may lose the desire to fish for any thing else


 HAHA my words exactly! Thats what you call having the same kinda fever!


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

I think the guy in the video needs a longer pole :laughing: Nice catch though! I bet it's pretty fun getting them on artificials.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Headed back to perdido tonight to see whats going on, I'm starting to get the itch I need my catfish fix.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

I have seen anglers using similar poles below the dam at Chattahoochee when water is being relesed. Required a heavy weight in the current.


----------

